

How gambling makes billions without innovation - d-lectable
http://blog.betable.com/how-gambling-makes-billions-without-innovatio

======
gte910h
The innovation in the gambling world is quite definitely there: it's however
used against you, so kept quiet.

Slot machines now have variable payout, report fatigue level of their players
(frequency of pulls), every single table game played is tracked with player
cards, poker chips have RFID in them, etc.

New table games come along every few years. Poker is remarkably unprofitable
compared to almost everything else.

There is tons of tech and innovation used in the Gambling industry. You're
just it's subject, so you're kept in the dark.

